# help got injured pigeon attacked by MY cat



## royle (May 10, 2007)

help since i've got a pigeon here,since 1:30pm 
my cat brought it in while i was upstairs heard a noise and it must have been the cat throwing it around. i ran downstairs urgently and locked the cat out. I looked at the pigeon it seemed ok but lots of feathers on the floor. I lifted the chair out that the pigeon was sat on and i took the pigeon outside. it was lay there and couldn't seem to get up. It was shaking too, obviously shocked. which i would be if i lion pounced on me. I rang my mum and she says when she gets home they'll move it further down the entry but i'm not having that it's obvious some other cat will get it. 
So i sat outside with the pigeon and it didnt do anything, it can't fly so now at 15:41 its sat here in a box with me, i tried giving it bread but won't eat so i have left it in the box with it. I don't know what i can do to get it to fly off?
there isn't really any blood, but was on drip on the chair when i found it. sooo maybe it's.. dunno 
(mum just on the phone "GET THAT PIGEON OUT OF YOUR ROOM" i don't know grrr)
i need help urgently what can i do, its just sat there looking at me its not scared or anything hmmm what can i do
i live in manchester about 10 minutes walk from the trafford centre
help 
thanks MATT


----------



## royle (May 10, 2007)

...........................


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and thank you for rescuing this pigeon. Please keep it warm (a hot water bottle covered with a towel will do).

Can you get it to the Three Owls Sanctuary? It will need antibiotics (synulox)immediately or it stands a high chance of dying of pasteurella septicemia (this a bacteria that cats carry in their saliva). I think that they are good with pigeons but you should check what will happen to the pigeon before leaving it. Otherwise I will find out if our other Manchester members know of a good vet who will treat pigeons.

Another user in your area is stevepenk, in Blackpool. If you click on "members list" above, find him in the "S" group, select "public profile" and send him an e-mail he might be able to help.

There is also a good vet near Blackburn...is that too far to travel?

BTW it will do you no harm at all to keep the pigeon in your room.

Cynthia

PS My vets are Companion Care and have yet to meet a vet there that couldn't or wouldn't see a pigeon. You have two branches near Manchester (Stockport and Oldham).


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

thanks, blackburn's too far. i need a local one as i'm only 17 and my mum won't drive me a distance. The pigeon has no damage atall to its wings. i looked.there fine. the problem is, it has a little gash behind its neck, which you cannot see until it spread slightly. Its sat in a box atm. i have work at 6 and i fear if i go to work and come back, my mum may have took the pigeon outside and it could be killed. I keep taking it outside to see if it will fly but it doesnt. there are 3 other pigeons sat on my roof, and it doesnt seem they can influence the pigeon to fly, it can walk slightly. hop/walk. 
let me no whatele i can do please
thanks cyro
matt

Hi Matt,
thank you for helping this poor pigeon.
First of all, sounds like he is in shock.
Can you please place him in a cage or carrier or a box and let him come out of this shock state. It might take a few hours.
After he calm down you can check him over for any wounds, since you did see some blood he is most likely injured, it is hard to tell sometimes what's under their feathers. For the injuries he will need antibiotics, so best is to take him somewhere where he can get the help he needs.
I am not familiar with your location, are you in the UK?

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ooops, I tried to merge Matt's two threads and his reply to Cynthia came up in my post.
Can someone fix it please? 
Matt, I apologize, I messed up.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Matt,

I will be e-mailing and also sending a private message with Lesley's telephone number.

She will pick the pigeon up and take it to a sanctuary. Please phone her asap.

Thanks

Cynthia


----------



## royle (May 10, 2007)

just to let you know guys thanks for the support
but i had to get rid of the pigeon out of my house as "Their flying rats" as my mum said. So i went and put the pigeon in a forestry with lots of trees,plants etc. i left it with some seed and luckily it started eating it then later on though it started dribbling blood out of its mouth. (it was IMPOSSIBLE) for me to get any medicine for it. 
anyway i left it in the box (open) and left it with a pile of seed for it to recover and eat. i left the box covered in twigs and plants on the back so no animals or predators could see it. hopefully i shall go and look tomorrow and it will have flown away.
if not i need somebody to come and pick it up urgently. thanks alot
i shall also let you know, under the motorway near where i live about 50-60 pigeons sleep under it and unfortunatley today people where there culling them so hopefully if this pigeon pulls through it shall be ok and not go back there  we'll have to see
lets hope the pigeon has flown away tomorrow 
thanks for the advice 
matt


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Matt,

*PLEASE *telephone Lesley who has offered to take the pigeon to a place of safety.

Cynthia


----------



## royle (May 10, 2007)

i dont think she lives local  damn


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you let us know where you left it Lesley will go and collect it now.

It is unlikely to last the night outside in a box that is open to predators.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Lesley does live locally, she wouldn't offer to collect the pigeon otherwise.

Cynthia


----------



## royle (May 10, 2007)

ok well if its still there tomorrow i will text her  cool


----------



## les3007 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi its lesley here, i also live about 10 -15 mkins from Trafford cenrer in salford, so if you let me know wherr the pigeon is i will go gewt it now, before a fox or somthing gets it, please phone me, Cynthia has sent you my number


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

royle said:


> ok well if its still there tomorrow i will text her  cool



Please call Lesley asap. The bird won't make it till tomorrow.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi royle

I see that you are still on line. Won't you please respond to Lesley about this pigeon? Each minute that you wait, particularly considering the time in your area, makes this pigeon more vulnerable. 

Your help so far is very much appreciated but do give this little pigeon a chance.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Maggie,

Lesley says that Matt has gone to check up on the pigeon, if it is still there she will collect it.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia, thanks - will keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> Lesley says that Matt has gone to check up on the pigeon, if it is still there she will collect it.
> 
> Cynthia


That's great news. I sent Matt a PM and BEGGED him to call Lesley or check on the bird or something!!


----------



## royle (May 10, 2007)

*hey good news/bad news*

hey heres a picture from how i left the bird, dont know if you can see it :s
C:\Documents and Settings\Matthew\My Documents\My Pictures\1 004.jpg 
i went to check up on the pigeon, it was pitch black so couldnt see much, only had the light on my phone.
the pigeon is definatley 100% safe from cats and foxes but dont know whatelse could get it, doubt anything!
anyway i went to check up on it, the pigeon wasnt in the box and it had eaten some more seed, but i could hear it was around, i looked but couldnt see. it's definatley there though as i could here it moving/hiding.
lesley too went to have a look also but all she got was STUNG by nettles lol, she was looking in the wrong place
im going to TRY and look in the morning before college if i have time. if i find it lesley is going to come and pick it up
just letting you know thats all 
matt


----------



## les3007 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi There
just to let you know, that i could'nt find the pigeon at night it was too dark, too spooky and way too many nettles, so i went back early next morning and after much searching i found it, (well my dog Taz did actually) and it was still alive,  but was injured on it's chest and it's side under it's wing. So i took it to the bird sanctuary and the vet there said it should be ok after treatment, so they kept it there to look after it.

Les x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for getting the bird to the sanctuary, Les, we certainly appreciate it and thanks for the update.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Many, many thanks Les. That was so nice of you to go back and find the pigeon and get him the help he so needed. He is lucky he survived the night and lucky you were able to find him.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Les, you are an angel and a pigeon heroine!!!​I hadn't dared ask what the outcome was, I should have known that once again you would sort it (to those of youi who are new here, Les was the member who went out and caught the tragic mutilated pigeons in Middleton after the RSPCA had failed to do anything...as usual).

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Really well done, Les! I was so concerned about this poor bird.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Les, I can't thank you enough. This was a true drama that evening and to tell the truth I actually wondered if someone was "pulling our leg" but we can't ever let a thought like that prevent one from doing what needs to be done. I am so grateful that you went back and rescued this pigeon and thanks also to Royle for trying to help the best they could under the circumstances.

You and Cynthia deserve a medal for staying up so late that night to help this bird. Great job.


----------

